# A Star in the Sky



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2007)

I told you guys. I saw this coming.

All bragging anf kidding aside what we are seeing today in this Board speaks tons of the young men running this show. The record of users On-Line has been broken more than once today and I don't doubt it will be broken tens of times in the next days. If you think of the days we were at :"the other board": and the way the things were there this is amazing.

We have an unique mixture of characters, from all kind of backgrounds, but we respect each other and play as a *TEAM*. No pretentions and/or futil ambitions for recognition. We all put our grain of sand without envy. DV is the heart and soul, VT is the law, Sapper is the stenght. RLeon, NSEARCH, Joey, and Ed are part of this great place and are a complement to the creator of this place, Road Guy.

Special mention to JR ( The Emoticon Engineer...with his humor, even when he is not a Mod).

It is easy to be carried away, to have a good time and forget who made this possible. I will do my part to prevent this to happen and this is the reason for this post. If you feel the same way let them know. It is good when somebody tells you are doing a good job.

To all of you, my friends, thanks and be proud. This is your project and what a great you have done.

Keep it Up!!!!!!!....and bump


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you for the honorable mention luis !! :multiplespotting:

One cannot forgot your contributions to centralizing and cataloging when desperate, anxious exam candidates waiting for exam results could look for a glimmer of hope to receive those results rather than :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

I completely agree that EngineerBoards.com has done something magnificent - taken a mixture of excellent, unassuming engineers and provided a place where those engineers can talk about exam preparation, exam scores, work, the waiting, or just about anything that crosses thier mind. :true:

I say :multiplespotting: to the admins, moderators, and forum participants who make this a stand-out class act !!! :multiplespotting: :deadhorse: :thumbs:

JR


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 11, 2007)

^^^^ I forgot that. :deadhorse: to all the participants. They are helping to make this The Board, EngineerBoards.


----------



## Monroe (Jun 11, 2007)

:deadhorse:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 11, 2007)

Word up!

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 11, 2007)

> VT is the law...


Hey, I got the hands of a sickly young school girl. Perfect for hitting the banned button.







And don't sell yourself short Luis. You are definitely the most positive and uplifting guy on this board. Definitely wouldn't be the same without you around.


----------



## maryannette (Jun 11, 2007)

A great way for people who have something in common to connect and ease the tension. Congrats to the great team responsible for making this possible. :deadhorse:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 12, 2007)

eheheheheheh ^^^^^ He said, member eheheheheheh


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2007)

^ He also said swell


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 12, 2007)

swell member swell


----------



## Hill William (Jun 12, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> And don't sell yourself short Luis. You are definitely the most positive and uplifting guy on this board. Definitely wouldn't be the same without you around.




You're just saying that because Luis looks scary as shit in his picture.

j/k


----------



## Fudgey (Jun 12, 2007)

Eb.Com rocks! You guys took me in when "the other board" banned me!


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 12, 2007)

As a wrestling fan and passive member of many wrestling boards I have to say that this is the most active board my eyes have seen. Keep the good work guys.Can you do something to speed up the results process? Guess not but had to ask.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2007)

> I have to say that this is the most active board my eyes have seen.


 That's what we like to hear!


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 12, 2007)

Everybody!!! Group Hug!!!

[insert group hug smily here]

and no fudgey I won't pull your finger during the group hug


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for the kind words Luis, &amp; I want to re-itirate that the members make the place what it is.

&amp; yes I still cant spell.....


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 12, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> VTE and DV = Beavis and Butthead.


That may be the most accurate description I've heard yet.

heheheheheheheh......he said Butt....... and Head...... hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2007)

It's sad, but true.


----------



## Fudgey (Jun 13, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> Everybody!!! Group Hug!!!
> [insert group hug smily here]
> 
> and no fudgey I won't pull your finger during the group hug


It's ok - Ill pull it myself.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Jun 13, 2007)

Fudgey said:


> It's ok - Ill pull it myself.


Then I'll be sure to be standing in front of Fudgey!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2007)

heheheheheheheheh..... he said.....pull it...... hehehehehehehehehehe


----------

